# The Leaning Tower of Pisa!



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well what can I say? I had read the guidebooks, listenened to the revelations of others and all in all the overall impression myself and my husband got re the Leaning Tower of Pisa was that it was a bit of a let down, besieged by tourists and not that impressive a building! Many folk described it as quite a boring piece of architecture and many commented that it didn't lean anything like they imagined it did etc! However, here we are in Italy and in the Tuscanny region and so we could not miss the opportunity to see it for ourselves - even if it is just to put it down to being simply one of life's been there done that experiences! 

We parked up on the aree di sosta in Pisa which is a 5/10 min walk from the tower, had lunch in our motorhome - an Italian pastry/pizza with olives ...............hmm delicious, we bought our lunch from an amazing supermarket in Lucca which had a fresh meat, cheese, fish, bakery, fruit and vegetable counter to die for (I just wish UK supermarkets were like the french and italian ones because they are unbelievable!) Anyway, once fed and watered we made our way into the city. 

As we walked up the street leading to the Tower we came across street sellers and stalls lining the pavements selling the usual touristy souvenirs and rip off copies etc and so my attention was drawn to the colourful sights around me so when suddenly the Tower was there before me I was taken aback in suprise! Now whether I am just an incredible romantic or something I cannot say (I do go off with the fairies somewhat or so my friends say) but it brought tears to my eyes as I stared in awe at this fantastic structure and it was certainly LEANING big time I can tell you (no it was not the Italian red wine affecting my judgement) I turned to my husband to say WOW and I could see immediately, that he too was feeling as emotional about what was before him as I was and there we both were 2 english twits with our little dog Angel in the middle of the pavement both lost for words and fighting hopelessly to regain our composure! 

After taking the inevitable photographs and video recordings my hubby paid the 15 euros to climb the tower! NOT CHEAP is it? Anyway, due to my mobility problems and fear of heights - I declined, preferring to stay at the bottom with our dog Angel (who was lapping up all the attention everyone was giving her) and dutifully and patiently waited for hubby to give me the promised wave from the top of the tower! Once again, when I spotted him up the top proudly waving his arms like he had just reached the summit of mount everest I became quite emotional and tears once more pricked at my eyes! Get a grip woman I said to myself - what on earth's the matter with you?

We had to look around the Cathedral separately as dogs are not allowed inside but I was bewildered by this building as was my husband and I found the paintings, the architecture and the ceilings totally magnificent and I don't think I have seen a cathedral as beautiful as this anywhere.

There were hordes of tourists around despite it being November and not a busy time of year - so goodness knows what it must be like in the height of the summer - I dread to think? We noticed there were coach loads of Americans and Japenese visitors buzzing around with their cameras etc!

To sum our day up - it was awesome and we were definitely pleasantly and wonderfully suprised by the city of Pisa and it just goes to prove that you really cannot go by other people's opinions can you? What some folk find boring and uninteresting another person may find exhilarating and vice versa and therefore I am so glad we didn't allow other people's opinions and judgements to put us off resulting is us giving the City of Pisa a miss altogether as that would have meant we had missed out on a very interesting and fascinating part of Italian history!

Sue

PS By the way the weather has been very kind to us so far too - hot during the day but once the sun goes in .............. bbbrrrrr it don't half have a nip in the air!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Sue

Fascinating account!

Many thanks for your continuing reports from Italy - I for one feel like I'm making the journey with you, and can't wait until we can do the same!

Gerald


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*The leaning tower of Pisa*

 Buon giorno Sonesta,
so pleased to hear that you saw the tower for yourselves, and were able to appreciate the wonder of it. Although for both business and pleasure have visted Pisa countless times, am never failed to be moved by it. As you may know, the tower had been closed for many years whilst it was consolidated, so in September this year, many years older, and with some mobilty problems, made the ascent once more. Like your husband, a wonderful sense of achievment.
But have you visited the Baptistry, and listended to the echo and sound effects? If you are still around Pisa you must do this.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I guess Sue as long as you are moved by it and not vice versa all is well


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> I guess Sue as long as you are moved by it and not vice versa all is well


Hee hee Sally, good point! Good job I didn't climb it I think! 

Sue


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I too was thrilled to see it and am so glad that I was able to climb it back in the mid 80s. That was before a young 'road rager' knocked me off the road and did untold damage to my mobility.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If you travel over to Germany you can see its rival. This is now considered by Guiness to be a more severe lean.
http://www.metro.co.uk/news/article.html?in_article_id=74437&in_page_id=34

Happy trails!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just to balance out the replies and apologies in advance for being a miserable git but we found the whole 'Pisa' experience a bit of a let down.
Its one of those places that you have to visit to say you've been I suppose but the hoards of touts selling umbrellas and sunglasses etc etc spoilt it for us. They should be banned from the square and ordered to peddle their wares outside the walled area, then it would much better.
The one thing that did make us laugh was all the tourists taking photo's pretending to 'hold up' the tower, of course we woundn't do such a naff thing :roll: 


pete


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Sonesta, I know exactly how you felt. We had to spend 24 hours in Pisa waiting to be picked up en route to Chiantishire and of course just had to see this tower. 
WOW we walked round a corner and there was this building I had heard about since primary school but never gave any thought to the possibility of standing beside it and it was just breathtaking. Not just the Tower but the whole square with the Babtistry and Duomo was fantastic - the row of stalls selling souvenirs lent a bit more colour to the whole scene and if you didn't go near them you weren't pestered to buy. 

We even had a reasonably priced lunch just round from the square but in view of the Tower - try the equivalent spot in sight if the Tower of London!

The stabilisation work had just been completed and it still wasn't open to the public - so we went back 2 years later and climbed to the top (and had another lunch while waiting for our time slot). Anyone worried by the admission price should consider the cost of the work just to keep it there, the cost of the ushers and guards to protect it and consider the privilege of standing where Galileo, among others, stood.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

The Leaning Tower of Pisa is one of those things which is a 'must see'. On our trip in September/October it was the one thing that our grandchildren insisted that we should visit and take some photographs to prove that we had been there.

It was definitely worth seeing, the stalls selling tourist items tended to lower the sense of history. At least it wasn't as bad as Florence with all the street traders and the beggars everywhere.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Went to Pisa last easter, well worth a visit in fact "stunning" is the way i would describe it.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Yep - totally agree - "stunning" is the right word

I've been twice and I would go again with no hesitation

OK - the vendors are disappointing - but they have a living to make and if we tourists didn't buy they would probably bu**er off and do something else (like "clean" your windows...)

Viva Italia!!

Grazie

Davide


----------

